# Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Oktober 2013)

*Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Testet und behaltet eines von drei Carbide-Gehäusen von Corsair!

*Corsair Carbide 300R Windowed:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Corsair Carbide 300R Windowed verfügt über integrierte Staubfilter und kann  bis zu 450 mm lange Grafikkarten aufnehmen. Für optische Laufwerke stehen drei Schächte zur Verfügung, intern können vier Datenträger der Größe 3,5 oder 2,5 Zoll verbaut werden. Zur Belüftung ist ein 140-mm-Ventilator an der Front und ein 120-mm-Lüfter an der Rückseite vorinstalliert. Insgesamt werden sieben Montageplätze für Ventilatoren der Größe 120/140 mm geboten (2 x Front, 2 x Seitenteil, 2 x Oberseite, 1 x Rückseite). Für Periphere stehen Mic-In, Stereo-Out und 2 x USB 3.0 zur Verfügung. Mehr Informationen gibt es bei Corsair.

*Corsair Carbide 330R:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Carbide 330R hat Corsair mit schalldämpfendem Material an der Fronttür, dem Deckel und den Seitentüren ausgestattet. Das mit Staubfiltern bestückte Gehäuse bietet Platz für drei 5,25-Zoll-Laufwerke und vier Festplatten oder SSDs im 3,5/2,5-Zoll-Format. Das für bis zu 450 mm lange Grafikkarten geeignete Gehäuse verfügt über fünf Lüfterplätze: 2 x Front (120/140 mm), 2 x Oberseite (120/140 mm) und 1 x Rückseite (120 mm). Vorinstalliert sind ein 140-mm-Ventilator vorne und ein 120-mm-Lüfter hinten. Anschlussseitig werden Mic-In, Stereo-Out und 2 x USB 3.0 geboten. Weitere Informationen hält die Corsair-Website bereit.

*Corsair Carbide Air 540:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einen ungewöhnlichen Aufbau bietet das Corsair Carbide Air 540: Der Innenraum ist in zwei Kammern aufgeteilt und bietet vorne Platz für das Mainboard samt bis zu 320 mm langer Grafikkarte und zwei 3,5-Zoll-Laufwerke. Hinter der Hauptplatine können das Netzteil, bis zu vier 2,5-Zoll-Datenspeicher sowie zwei 5,25-Zoll-Geräte hochkant verbaut werden. Für Gehäuselüfter, aber auch Radiatoren stehen einige Einbauplätze zur Verfügung: 2 x 140 mm bzw. 3 x 120 mm an der Front, 2 x 140 oder 2 x 120 mm an der Oberseite und 1 x 140 oder 1 x 120 mm an der Rückseite. Auch das Carbide Air 540 bietet Staubfilter, 2 x USB 3.0 sowie Mic-In und Stereo-Out. Mehr Informationen zum Carbide Air 540 gibt es bei Corsair.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games        Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Corsair die  Chance   dazu: Drei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein Carbide-Gehäuse zu  testen.   Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im   PCGH-Extreme-Forum     veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware   behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet        einen  Test eines Carbide 300R Windowed, 330R oder Air 540 von Corsair verfassen? Dann   bewerbt    euch in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt   einfach, was      genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch   besonders gut  als     Lesertester  eignet. Gebt am besten gleich mit an, welches der drei Modelle ihr bevorzugt testen möchtet! Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen   und vorhandene  Vergleichsprodukte sind  natürlich von Vorteil,   außerdem solltet ihr  eine  Kamera bedienen und  gut lesbare Texte   verfassen können. Wer     noch  kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum  ist,  muss sich zunächst      (kostenlos) registrieren. (Mehr Bilder und  Informationen zu den   Produkten gibt es in der offiziellen  Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und    endet voraussichtlich am 30.11.2013. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der    vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen    müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware fordert den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurück, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand    beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von    anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Montag, dem 28.10.2013, um 12 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Iwata (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Also ich würde mich gerne für den Test vom Corsair Carbide Air 540 bewerben.

Es ist ein ungewöhnliches 2 Kammern Case, das ich aktuell auch selbst gerne erwerben würde. Ich sehe es als meinen Nachfolger für das Bitfenix Raider, welches ich aktuell benutze und durch ein vernünftiges Cube/Server Gehäuse ersetzt werden soll.

Was ich gerne damit machen möchte ?

Momentan ist die Modding Szene zu diesem Case noch rar. Im inneren sollte sich so gut wie nichts verändern, allerdings bevorzuge ich Farben wechselte LED-Leuchten, welche dank des Plexiglasfensters doch ganz schick aussehen könnten.

Als Hardware dient ein Z77 Mpower von MSI, einen i5-2500k von Intel, eine 660Gtx Twinfrozen von MSI und zur Kühlung wird eine Kompaktwasserkühlung von Corsair (H60) verpflichtet. Ein plane auch, eine paar Schwarzlicht-Lampen zu verbauen, welche ein auf dem Gehäusefenster ein Logo sichtbar machen könnte.

Am Äußeren würde wohl ein schicker Anstrich in Gelb noch ein paar Akzente setzen.  Das Batman-Case


----------



## P10unkaputtbar (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich würde mich auch für das Air 540 bewerben. Auf dem Merkzettel bei Alternate steht es bereits. Soll mein CM Storm Scout ablösen.
Eine Kamera um vernünftige Bilder vom Gehäuse zu machen ist vorhanden.

Zur Hardware welche ich darin testen würde.

Netzteil: Bequiet Darkpower Pro 750w
Mainboard: Asrock Fatalaty Professional P67
CPU: Intel I7-2600K  als Kühler einmal den Arctic Freezer Rev.2 und einmal Corsair H80i
Ram: 12 Gig GEIL Dragon Series
GPU: Zotac GTX 660ti Amp
HDD: 1x OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB SSD und 1x AData 120 GB SSD
DVD: Standard DVD-Brenner

Gehäuselüfter samt Lüftersteuerung sind auch vorhanden. 

Ist jetzt nicht unbedingt Topaktuelle Hardware, aber für mich momentan völlig ausreichend.


----------



## dynastes (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls als Tester für eines dieser drei Gehäuse bewerben.

Erfahrung mit dem selbstständigen Einbau von Hardware in PC-Gehäuse ist selbstverständlich vorhanden, im Laufe der Zeit haben meine Rechner so einige Gehäuse kommen und gehen sehen, teils auch zu Testzwecken und zur persönlichen Meinungsbildung. Dementsprechend besitze ich auch ein gutes Auge für die Unterschiede zwischen einzelnen Gehäusen und für die Qualitätsmerkmale derselben. 

Zum Vergleich ist derzeit das in der Signatur aufgeführte Arc Midi R2 von Fractal Design vorhanden, welches grob derselben Preiskategorie entspringt, wie das Carbide 330R bzw. minimal teurer ist. Jenes 330R ist es dann auch, das ich am liebsten testen würde. Knapp dahinter folgt das Carbide 540 Air, dass allein wegen seines Konzeptes vermutlich allerorts Neugier hervorrufen dürfte.

Naheliegend ist wohl, dass ich die Kühlleistung prüfen würde, die das Testobjekt gegenüber meinem derzeit verwendeten Favoriten aufwiese. Weiterhin stünden Vergleiche in Sachen Kabelmanagement, Montagemechanismen, Raumkapazitäten und Verarbeitungsqualität sowie die isolierte Betrachtung von Aufbau und Optik in Form von Fotos an. Die Fähigkeit der Gehäuse, Schall zu isolieren, würde zwar ebenfalls unter die Lupe nehmen, allerdings müsste ich mich hier auf meinen subjektiven Eindruck und meinen damit verbundenen recht hohen Anspruch verlassen. 


Die für diese Tests verwendete Hardware, wäre, wie auch in meiner Signatur aufgeführt:


Core i7 4770K (mit Noctua NH-U14S)

ASrock Fatal1ty Z87 Killer

8 Gibyte G.Skill Sniper DDR3-1866 RAM

MSI Geforce GTX 770 Twin Frozr Gaming

Crucial m4 128 GB (2x) // Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2000 GB

Be Quiet! Straight Power E9 480W CM


sowie, zum Testen der Temperatur, fünf identische eLoop-Lüfter (B12-1) von Noiseblocker.


Ich würde mich sehr freuen, ausgewählt zu werden 


Zunächst verbleibe ich jedoch mit freundlichen Grüßen und wünsche allen Bewerbern viel Erfolg!



Mfg dynastes


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

*Bewerbung zum Lesertest*​
Mein Name ist Leonardo Ziaja, ich bin 17 Jahre alt und komme aus Olching, einem "Vorort" von München. 
Das wichtigste für mich ist, natürlich nach der Schule, das Casemodding und Tüfteln am Rechner. 
Ich habe schon in jungen Jahren einen eigenen Computer gehabt und habe in den letzten Jahren schließlich mit dem Modding angefangen.
Somit kenne ich mich in Sachen Gehäusen sehr gut aus, ich kenne die üblichen Schwachstellen und kann die Merkmale anderer Gehäuse unterscheiden, da mein(e) System(e) schon öfters die Außenhaut gewechselt haben.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das 540 Air ein exklusives und außergewöhnliches Gehäuse, dass durch seine interessante Aussehensweise vom Mainstream heraussticht, deswegen würde ich es gerne testen.

Momentan habe ich meine Komponenten in einem Corsair Carbide 300R verbaut, welches ich in einem Military-Look designed habe.
Ich kenne mich somit mit den Corsair-Gehäusen gut aus und kann somit überprüfen, wie das 540 Air gegenüber dem 300R von der Kühlleistung abschneidet.

Das System würde ich mit verschiedenen Benchmarks und auf Basis einer Wasserkühlung oder einer Lüftkühlung auf die Probe stellen.
Natürlich werden auch die üblichen Kriterien wie Optik, Eigenschaften, Verarbeitungsqualität, Preis/Leistung etc. getestet und verglichen.

Meine Hardware:
- AMD Phenom II X6 1055t
- Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
- Team Elite 2x 2GB DDR3-1033 RAM
- Gigabyte TX 460 1GB OC
- BeQuiet! Straight Power E9 480W CM
- LW#1: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB - 
- LW#2/3: Samsung 1,5TB HDD / Hitachi 1TB HDD

Die Hardware ist nicht mehr die neuste, dennoch perfekt um ausgereizt und getestet zu werden !
Desweiteren habe ich noch ein Carbide 500R und ein Enermax iVektor zum Vergleich da, der Test wäre inhaltlich also recht ausführlich.

Sollten Ihnen meine Bewerbungsunterlagen zusagen, wäre ich für eine positive Resonanz Ihrerseits dankbar.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Leonardo Ziaja 
aka Z1nC-Mods


----------



## Malkav85 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Stephan,

ich möchte mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest bewerben. Bevorzugt für das Corsair Carbide 330R oder Corsair Carbide Air 540.

Als ehemaliger Reviewschreiber einer Hardwarewebseite konnte ich schon eine Vielzahl diverser Gehäuse testen und habe daher ein umfangreiches Wissen über die Besonderheiten und bevorzugten Attribute von Towern. Ebenso kann ich mich klar ausdrücken und meine schreibweise ist angenehm zu lesen. 

Viele Bilder sind ein Muss bei Gehäusen, da sie viele Details besser beschreiben als Worte. Deshalb würde ich zu jedem Testpunkt ausreichend Bilder hinzufügen. 

Testkriterien und Abschnitte:
- Boxing & Unboxing
- Zubehör und Daten
- Innenleben & Besonderheiten (annehmbare HDD Rahmen, Entkopplungen, Schlauchdurchführung, Kabelmanagement, etc.)
- Außenansicht & Besonderheiten (Luftdurchlässe, Verarbeitung & Material, etc.)
- Wasserkühlung (Ausreichend Platz für Radiatoren und Hardware, etc.)
- Temperaturtest ATX System vs. mATX System
- Fazit

Des Weiteren möchte ich ein Video einbinden über den Einbau einer WaKü und/oder dem Einbau der Hardware und zusätzlich ein Video über die Besonderheiten des Case.

Als Testhardware dient mir ein S.1155 System, bestehend aus einem Xeon 1230V2 (mit Heatkiller 3.0CL Kühler), einem ASRock Z77pro4-m und einer HD6580. Für den WaKü Test werde ich statt der AMD Karte eine wassergekühlte GTX260 verwenden um den Raum optimal auszunutzen und die Platzverhältnisse auszureizen. 

Würde mich über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen.

Gruß
Malkav


----------



## MaxRink (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo Liebes Team,

auch ich würde mich gerne für diesen Test bewerben. Kommt mir gerade gelegen, wollte sowieso mein Altes Gehäuse gegen das von euch erwähnte AIR 540 tauschen. Eine kleine Werkstatt, eine gute Digitalkamera sowie diverse Hardwarekomponenten zum testen sind vorhanden. Erfahrung als Reviewer habe ich leider nicht vorzuweisen, aber sowas kann ja noch kommen .

Erfahrung im umgang mit Hardware kann ich vorweisen, meine Sammlung geht zurück bis zu Rechnern mit 2xPentium Pro. 

Ich habe selbst eine kleine Firma, die sich auf Spezialrechner für Reinräume und andere kritische Bereiche spezialisiert hat.


----------



## Emu187 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team,

ich würde gerne das Corsair Carbide Air 540 testen. Meinen momentanen PC habe ich vor über vier Jahren zusammengebaut. Seit dieser Zeit habe ich für Freunde und Bekannte etliche Computer zusammengebaut, wobei ich jedes Mal überlegt habe an meinem System etwas zu verändern. Da ich jetzt mit dem Bachelorstudium fertig bin und den Master gerade erst anfange, habe ich jetzt etwas mehr Zeit, weshalb es mir in den Fingern juckt ein neues System aufzubauen oder mein momentanes System zu verändern. 
Hauptauslöser für den Drang zur Veränderung des Systems war der Release des Corsair Carbide Air 540, da es mir von seiner Aufteilung und dem Design sehr zusagt. Ich lege bei meinem System auf eine gute Luftkühlleistung, weshalb dieses von einem Cooler Master HAF 932 beherbergt wird. Da man als Student in seiner finanziellen Lage etwas eingeschränkt ist, wäre das Corsair Carbide Air 540, das Gehäuse in das ich mich verliebt habe, ja eine gute Grundlage.^^

Bei meinem Test würde ich auf die Verarbeitung, Handhabung und Optik des Gehäuses eingehen. Ich würde den Lieferumfang aufzeigen und auf die Besonderheiten bei dem Einbau der Komponenten hinweisen. Natürlich wird dies alles mit guten Fotos dokumentiert. Mein Hauptaugenmerk würde ich aber vielleicht auf die Temperaturen des Gehäuses legen, da mich diese durch die Raumaufteilung und den optimierten Airflow brennend interessieren (zu testende Temps: Mainboard, Festplatten, Grafikkarte, Prozessor). Evtl. würde ich noch auf die Lautstärke der Standardlüfter eingehen.

Mein momentanes System:
Cooler Master HAF 932
Intel Core i7 950 @ 4,052 GHz mit Prolimatech Super Mega + 2 Enermax Lüfter
Asus Rampage III Extreme
Corsair Dominator 6GB (3x2GB)
Asus GTX 580 DCU II
BeQuit Dark Power Pro 850W
etliche Festplatten und SSDs

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich das Corsair Carbide Air 540 testen kann, welches mir als Grundlage für ein späteres System dienen soll.


----------



## Animetakerfan (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH,
Ich möchte mich für den test des Corsair Carbide 300R bewerben.

Aktuell benutze ich als Gehäuse das Sharkoon Vaya, wobei ich leider mit der Kühlung nicht ganz zufrieden bin.
Daher würde ich gerne das 300R testen, da ich bisher viel gutes von Corsair Gehäusen gehört habe.

Wiso ich der richtige dafür bin?
Oftmals habt ihr in euren Tests nur Luftstrom, Einbau, Größe, Gewicht und Kühlung, aber vergesst oftmals wie es mit Overclocking aussieht.
Viele Gehäuse, auch das Sharkoon Vaya sind nicht für OC geeignet, und da möchte ich einfach den lesern helfen, dass richtige Case zu finden.
Natürlich spielt auch Optik eine große Rolle, dennoch muss man dabei Abwiegen.
Lieber 5°C Systemtemperatur Kühler, oder doch lieber ein Blinklicht im Gehäuse, dass sind und bleiben Personliche Aspekte, die von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich sind.

Dennoch denke ich, dass hier in diesen Foren vermehrt Overclocker sitzen, die es brennend interessiert, welches Gehäuse Profis empfehlen.

Systeme zusammenbauen ist für mich kein Problem, da ich eine Ausbildung im IT-Bereich mache.

Als Hardware für den Test stehen mir folgende Komponenten zur Verfügung:
- ein Übertakteter Intel i5-4670k (4,3GHz bei 1,245Volt)
-MSI Z87-G41 PC MATE
- San Disk SSD 64GB
-50GB WD HDD
- nVidia GTX 770 4GB von Gigabyte, Windforce x3
-Sharkoon WPM600 Watt Netzteil

Lüftersteuerung habe ich nicht, da ich 100% Drehzahl bevorzuge 

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.


----------



## heinhel (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo ^^

Ich würde gerne ein Gehäuse der Carbite Reihe testen 
Welches, spielt für mich keine Rolle.

Die Anforderungen wie ein ordentliches Review würden von mir erfüllt werden, ich könnte auch paar nette Fotos knipsen und die Temperaturen mit aktueller Hardware testen 
Meine Motivation wäre ja schon mal da.

Warum ich ?

Weiß ich selber nicht ^^
Vielleicht ist es der Spaß am basteln, was mich ausmacht.
Außerdem würde ich mich über ein neues Gehäuse freuen, da mein derzeitiges gerade .... nennen wirs "Throwing down the Kasten".

MfG
Hannes


----------



## ikarus007 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten Abend PCGH-Team,

ich habe mich direkt in zwei dieser schönen Gehäuse verliebt, und verspühre das große Verlangen eines davon zu haben!
Ich habe mir nämlich vor kurzem einen neuen Rechner geleistet, den ich selber zusammen gestellt habe, selbstverständlich habe ich die Komponenten auch selber verbaut und siehe da, es läuft!
Allerdings habe ich mich dafür entschieden bei meinem "alten" Gehäuse zu bleiben, welches mir immer noch sehr gut gefällt. Dabei handelt es sich um das Smilodon Gehäuse von Raidmax.
Allerdings ist meine Grafikkarte wahrlich lang und zwingt das Gehäuse an seine Grenzen. Meine alte Zusammensetzung von Komponenten hatte es sehr gemütlich in dem Gehäuse, doch nun fühlt 
es sich überfüllt an und passt nicht wirklich zu meinen neuen High-End Komponenten, was mich schon ziemlich juckt.

Die zu verbauenden Komponenten wären wie folgt:

Netzteil:      XFX PRO750W Core Edition
Mainboard:   Asus P8Z68 Deluxe/Gen3
CPU:           Intel Core i7 3770K
CPU-Fan:     Alpenföhn Himalaya
RAM:           Corsair Vengeance LP (4x4GB)
Grafikkarte:  1x HIS 7970Ghz
Laufwerk:     Pioneer Blue-Ray Brenner
HDD:           1x
SSD:           2x
Case Fans    3x 140mm + 2x 80mm

Der Test eines *Corsair Carbide 300R Windowed * oder eines *Corsair Carbide Air 540* würde mir sehr bei meinen weiteren Entscheidungen zum Gehäusekauf
deutlich beeinflussen und wenn dann eines von den schönen Gehäusen bei mir landet, und ich es auch noch behalten dürfte, nachdem mir die Ehre eines ausführlichen
Lestertest zuteil geworden ist, wäre ich mehr als glücklich und mein neuer PC wäre vollkommen!

Und müsste ich mich jetzt entscheiden, wäre meine Auswahl das Prachtexemplar *Corsair Carbide Air 540

*Vielen Dank schon mal für die Großartige Chance,
und hoffentlich auf wiederhören!

MfG

Jakub M.


----------



## daniel0096 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo würde gern mich bewerben habe alle Voraussetzungen für denn test


----------



## MecTronic (19. Oktober 2013)

*Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Leserte...*

Hallo liebe PCGH Redaktion,
Ich würde mich gerne als Tester für die Gehäuse bewerben. Testen würde ich gerne jedes der Gehäuse, deshalb bin ich für alles mir angebotene offen.
Testen würde ich die Lautstärke (subjektiv), die Flexibilität des Gehäuses und, in wie Weit sich eine Wasserkühlung in dem entsprechenden Gehäuse verwirklichen lässt.
Natürlich werde ich in meinem Test auch auf die Verarbeitungs- und Materialqualität eingehen, sowie auf die allgemeine Optik.
Fotos werde ich mit meiner Bridge Kamera machen (GE X5).

Verbaut werden soll in dem entsprechenden Gehäuse natürlich zum größten Teil die Hardware aus meiner Signatur:
AMD FX 6300 @ EK WB Supreme LTX
ASRock 970 Extreme 3
Saphhire Radeon HD 7870 XT @ Heatkiller GPU X3 Core 60 DIY
2x 3,5" HDD, 2x 2,5" HDD/SSD
1x 5,25" Opt. 1x 5,25" Scythe Kaze Master Pro 6
be quiet Straight Power E9 480W mit CM

Und natürlich 100% gesleevte Kabel 

Sollte eine Wasserkühlung nicht zu verwirklichen sein, werde ich das Gehäuse mit meiner doch auch recht potenten Luftkühlung testen (Scythe Mine 2, Enermax T.B Silence und Sapphire Kühler meiner Radeon)

Für weitere Fragen bin ich natürlich zu haben und würde mich sehr freuen, eines der Gehäuse testen zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
MecTronic


----------



## sveneAk (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

So, dann wollen wir doch auch mal...

*Erstmal zu mir:*
28 Jahre alt. Kleiner Chaot mit viel Herz. Exil-Bayer in NRW. Systemberater. Vier Jahre selbstständig als EDV-Berater und Entwickler für Webapplikationen, darunter einen Monat in Berlin und viele Kilometer auf deutschen Autobahnen. Kleines Spielkind mit iPhone und iPad. Kaffee schwarz, wie seine Seele. Spaß an allem was in 1en und 0en kommuniziert. Kann kochen. Schreibt gerne. Manchmal reimt sich das auch noch.

*Welches Gehäuse und warum:*
Am meisten würde ich mich über das Corsair Carbide Air 540 freuen da ich aktuell neue Hardware plane (Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland). Leider passt die Wasserkühlung nicht in mein aktuelles Gehäuse also würde sowieso ein Neukauf anstehen. Natürlich würde sich die H100i in einem Corsair-Case wie zuhause fühlen. Zudem finde ich die Form des Gehäuses frisch und etwas "neues" durch das Würfeldesign, was man ja eher selten sieht.

*Warum ich:*
Ich kann schreiben, baue meinen PC schon immer selbst zusammen, gute Fotos schafft meine EOS auch, verfrühtes Weihnachtsgeschenk


----------



## chris.urban (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Das Carbide 330R entspricht ziemlich gut meiner Vorstellung von einem unaufdringlichen eleganten Design und ich würde gerne testen ob es auch technisch überzeugen kann. In meinem Inventar befinden sich optisch ähnliche Gehäuse die dezent modifiziert sind. Bei einem neuen Projekt würde ich gerne die Komponenten eines Gaming-Rechners verbauen ohne komplexe Änderungen vorzunehmen. Es sollte am Ende ein flexibles geräuscharmes System entstehen ohne die Temperaturen stark in die Höhe zu treiben. Etwas für das Wohnzimmer.

Zu mir selbst möchte ich nur so viel schreiben, dass ich am Rechner gerne grafisch anspruchsvolle Titel spiele und daher fast schon gezwungen werde hochwertige Komponenten einzubauen. In meiner Freizeit nehme mit meiner Sony Alpha SLT-A57 gerne Fotos von alltäglichen Gegenständen auf (klingt jetzt bestimmt etwas komisch ist aber so) und beruflich bin ich im Maschinenbau tätig.


*Hoffe das passt?*


----------



## Vyolentx (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Warum möchte ich an diesem Test teilnehmen?

Nun ich bastle jetzt schon seit einigen Jahren an meinen Gehäusen rum und habe hier schon viele Tests gelesen und mich jetzt entschlossen mich hier anzumelden und aktiv an der Community teilzunehmen. 
Nachdem ich jetz seit einiger Zeit immernoch ein Thermaltake Armor LCS besitze und ich mir das Corsair Air 540 schon auf meine Next-Liste gesetzt habe, ist dies natürlich eine einmalige Gelegenheit 2 Fliegen mit einer Klatsche zu schlagen, nämlich mich aktiv in die Community zu integrieren und meinem nächsten Gehäuse näher zukommen.

Ich würde vorallem auch einen kleinen Vergleich einbeziehen gegenüber dem Thermaltake Armor LCS (Big Tower) und dem Corsair Air 540 mit seinem 2 Kammernsystem. Dieser Vergleich würde einerseits die Veränderungen miteinbeziehen gegenüber dem doch recht alten Armor LCS und den heutigen "Standards" eines Gehäuses und vorallem auch der Airflow und die Vorteile des 2 Kammernsystems gegenüber eines 1 Kammersystems.

Testen würde ich das Corsair Air 540 mit etwas älterer, aber trotzdem Hitze produzierender Hardware.
CPU: AMD Phenom X4 965 BE C3 stepping 125W TDP
GPU: XTX HD 7850 DD ( vorallem auf diese Temperaturwerte bin ich gespannt, nachdem der Lüfter die Hitze nicht optimal von der Grafikkarte abführt.)
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower 650W
SSD: 128 GB Corsair GT
HDD: Hitachi 400 gb 7200 U/min und Western Digital 500gb 7200 U/min
Cpu-Lüfter: Alpenföhn Großglockner Rev. 2
Mainboard: Asus M5A78L LE

zusätzlich einsetzbare Lüfter: 1x Ximatek 120mm und 3x 120mm Thermaltake

Gesamttestspezifikationen:
-Kühlleistung mit Cpu Temps ohne/mit OC und GPU Temps
-Kabelmangement
-Unboxing
-Zubehör
-Kabelmangement
-2Kammersystem
-Einbau der Hardware
-HDD-Käfige
-andere Features
-Vergleich zum Armor LCS (Big Tower)

Entsprechende Möglichkeiten zur Aufnahme von guten Fotos ist vorhanden.

Würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn ich diesen Test für die Community machen dürfte.
Mfg
Vyolentx


----------



## MaxPa (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH

Ich würde gerne den Test für das Corsair Carbide 300R Windowed übernehmen, da ich das Gehäuse optisch ansprechend finde (mir gefällt dieses schlichte und doch irgendwie andere Design) und die Qualität stimmt. 

-Hardware installieren ist kein Problem und Erfahrung ist da  
-Schöne Fotos würden mit einer Canon Eos 5D Spiegelreflexkamera aufgenommen werden.
-Lüfter und evt. Lüftersteuerung würden besorgt.
-Da ich mich mal gerne an einem Test versuchen würde und gerne diese Erfahrung machen würde. Ich finde einen Job als Tester sehr interessant und würde wirklich sehr gerne mal selbst einen Test Verfassen.
-Mein Gehäuse abgelöst werden könnte.
-Meine Hardware sich bestimmt freuen würde mal "raus" an die frische Luft zu kommen 
-Dann endlich meine kaputte Laufwerksblende nicht mehr sehen muss ^^ (ist eine Halterung gebrochen :-/)
-Ich mit Freude und dem Willen die Sache angehen würde.

Das wärs über mich und warum ich den Test für das Corsair Carbide 300R Windowed gerne durchführen würde.

MfG
Max


----------



## Gargamel2801 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Möchte mich auch gerne für den Produkttest bewerben !!

mfg

Jens Nießen


----------



## Coldhardt (20. Oktober 2013)

Guten Abend,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für einen Lesertest eines der drei Corsair Gehäuse. Vorzugsweise würde ich das *Carbide 330R* testen, da dieses Gehäuse eher auf einen leisen Betrieb ausgelegt ist und deshalb einen guten Kontrast zum *Coolermaster HAF X* bietet, das ja mehr auf eine starke Kühlung ausgelegt ist.
Alternativ würde ich auch gerne das *Carbide Air 540*, welches ja ebenfalls auf starke Kühlung ausgelegt ist, dem HAF X gegenüberstellen.

Die *Hardware*, die beim Test zum Einsatz kommt, ist wie folgt:


 Intel Core i7 3770K (gekühlt von einem Be Quiet! Dark Rock 2)
 MSI Z77 Mpower
 MSI R7970 Lightning
 Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550W
 SSD und HDD mit 7200rpm
 Bluraybrenner

Die Temperaturen werden mithilfe der internen Sensoren von CPU/GPU erfasst.
Bei Test werde ich folgende *Aspekte* unter die Lupe nehmen:


Lieferumfang
 Alleinstellungsmerkmale/Besonderheiten des Gehäuses
 die Temperaturen von CPU/GPU mit Standard- und Referenzlüftern (2 Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 120mm)
 die subjektive Lautstärke (wieder mit Standard- und Referenzlüftern)
 die allgemeine Verarbeitungsqualität

Bilder werden mithilfe einer *Nikon D7000* und einem Stativ aufgenommen.

LG
Coldhardt


----------



## DHollaen (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

Auch ich möchte mich bei euch als Lesertester für das Air540 bewerben.

Ich stelle bereits seit 1992 selbst PCs für mich und Bekannte zusammen und habe dabei schon so ziemlich alles an Gehäusen in der Hand gehabt, die es gibt. Vom uralten IBM-PC Gehäuse oder einem selbstgebauten Riesentower für einen Amiga 2000 im Schülerpraktikum bis hin zu Barebones und HTPCs fürs Wohnzimmer.

Aktuell bin ich Besitzer eines FD Define XL. Darin arbeitet als Basis eine etwas ältere, aber immer noch leistungsstarke Kombination: GB P55A-UD5 mit einer I7-880. Letztere werkelt dank Corsair H70 stabil bei 4,0 GHz. Als Festplatten sind zwei Corsair Force 3 und zwei Seagate Barracudas, jeweils im RAID 0, im Einsatz. Zusätzlich ist noch eine 2,5" Notebook-HDD für ein Testsystem verbaut. Ein Bluray-Brenner belegt weiterhin eine 5,25" Bay.

Hauptkaufgrund für den DefineXL war die gute Kombination aus Dämmung und Airflow, die sich mit zusätzlichen Bitumen-Matten noch steigern ließ. Mein bisheriger Heißluftföhn (GTX 590 OC) konnte ordentlich Krach machen. 

Da ich aber jetzt auf eine wesentlich ruhigere GTX 770 Phantom umgestiegen bin, würde ich gerne auf ein kleineres Gehäuse wechseln, welches auch ruhig mal auf dem Schreibtisch stehen darf.

Daher würde ich mir gerne das Air540 als Cube genauer anschauen, da ich mit dem "Zwei Kammer"-Prinzip des Define XL bereits gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Weiterhin interessiert mich, wie gut man Corsairs eigene Wasserkühlung einsaugend verbauen kann, ohne Staub durchs Gehäuse zu pusten. Wäre schön, wenn Corsair seine gesamte Produktpalette im Auge hätte.

Hauptaugenmerk würde auf Verarbeitung - wer mag schon Schnittwunden -, Kabelmanagment, Lautstärke und Temperatur liegen. Die beiden letzteren Punkte würde ich jeweils mit einem Diagramm dokumentieren. Die Laufwerke sollten einfach verbaubar sein - für einen Test jedoch eher zweitrangig, da man ja nicht täglich die Festplatte wechselt. Eine stabile und leise Befestigung, die auch mal einen Transport übersteht, bringt da schon mehr Punkte.

Ach ja, Corsair ist ja ein Markenhersteller, da muss natürlich auch mal der Support getestet werden...

Falls mir die PCGH Redaktion leihweise eine 2. GTX 770 Phantom zur Verfügung stellt, kann ich das Gehäuse zusätzlich auf SLI-Tauglichkeit testen – inkl. Temperatur und Lärmpegel. Mein aktuelles Netzteil hätte genug Leistung, um das Gespann betreiben zu können.

So, das war meine Bewerbung. Jetzt hoffe ich auf ein großes Paket von Euch und eine spannende Testsession...

Viele Grüße,

Daniel


----------



## ElFloh (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallöchen,

ich meld mich gern als Tester, zumal ich mir ein Fractal Define R4 gekauft habe und das Carbide dann gern für den Rechner meiner Frau verwenden würde, sie würde sich freuen.

Aber ich würde definitiv die Testzeit nutzen, einen Bericht abliefern und natürlich auch Fotos machen.

Mit Diagrammen werde ich mich schwer tun, aber mit ein bisschen Hilfe, von meiner besseren Hälfte, wird das sicherlich gut gehen.


Lg

FloKati


----------



## henderson m. (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

wer will schon freiwillig 8000 Zeichen schreiben? ^^


----------



## TheBlackOne (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PCGH-Redaktion

Ich würde mich sehr freuen eines der Gehäuse testen zu dürfen.
Das entsprechende Gehäuse müsst sich als geeignete Hardwarebehausung für folgendes System beweisen:
Intel Core i7 3930k
Gigabyte Windforce x3 GTX 680 4gb
MSI x79A-GD65 8D
BeQuiet Darkpower Pro 10 750W
16gb G.Skill Sniper 1866Mhz
eine HDD, eine SSD, eine Lüftersteuerung, ein optisches Laufwerk und eine W-Lan Karte.
Das System aus und wieder ein zu bauen stellt kein Problem dar. Zusätzlich zu Fotos könnte ich, falls es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt, auch noch Videomaterial (zum Beispiel ein Unboxingvideo) vom Gehäuse erstellen. Besonderen Wert lege ich bei Gehäusen vor allem auf niedrige Temperaturen bei akzeptabler Lautstärke, Platz für große CPU-Kühler (beim Test würde ein Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E zum Einsatz kommen) sowie gute Verarbeitung und Erreichbarkeit der verbauten Hardware. Das Carbite Air 540 wäre mir als Freund potenter Luftkühlungen am liebsten, aber auch die beiden anderen Gehäuse stellen, in meinen Augen, sehr interssante Gehäuse dar.
Nachdem ich beim Verfassen des ein oder anderen humoristischen Artikels für die Abizeitung die Freude am Schreiben entdeckt habe, würde ich dies nun auch gern einmal sinnvoll einsetzen und anstatt über Lehrer und Schüler über Computerhardware etwas auf den Bildschirm bringen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Marc


----------



## Neero (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo PC Games Hardware Team,

Ich habe durch Zufall euren Lesertest entdeckt, da ich drauf und dran bin meinen Rechner Aufzurüsten.
Mein letztes Gehäuse (A+ el Diablo) gibt langsam aber sicher den Geist auf. Ich steh auf abgefahrene Designs von Gehäusen, wie man anhand meines letzten Gehäuses erkennen kann. Daher interessiert mich auch das Carbide Air 540 Gehäuse. Die Kühlleistung mit Lüftern (Ich mag keine Wasserkühlung) würde ich weitestgehend mit Corsair AF120 LED Lüftern ausstatten und diesbezüglich natürlich auch testen. Mein aktuelles System beinhaltet noch einen Intel Core 2 Duo einer der letzten Generationen, welcher stark übertaktet ist und demher auch viel Wärme produziert, eine gute Kühlleistung ist daher für mich von großem Interesse! 
Ich bin gegen Case-Modding, und verlasse mich lieber auf das was ich von Anfang an geboten bekomme, wenn es mir dann nicht passt, habe ich das falsche Gehäuse gekauft!

Außerdem lese ich hier sind sehr viele mit ziemlich aktuellen Komponenten, da kann ich derzeit noch nicht mithalten, das Case würde für mich Ansporn sein neue Hardware anzuschaffen.
Hier zur Info mein "aktuelles" System:

CPU:               Intel Core 2 Duo E8600
MAINBOARD: EVGA 780i SLI
Grafikkarte:     EVGA 560 Ti SC
RAM:              GeiL 8 GB DDR2 RAM (1066 MHz)
Netzteil:          Enermax Modu85+
diversse SATA2 Platten


Ich freue mich auf die Testberichte, egal ob ich nun "auserwählt" werde oder nicht 

Grüße

Tobi


----------



## DannyL (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo an das PCGH-Extreme-Team und alle Foren-Mitleser,

ich möchte mich gerne für den Lesertest eines Corsair Carbide 330R oder das Carbide Air 540 bewerben, ersteres wäre mein Favorit.


Warum möchte ich das testen?

Mein Home-Server-Projekt steckt mit dem Chieftec CS-601 in der Sackgasse. Das Gehäuse ist gedämmt und damit sind die Vorteile schon genannt. Die Erweiterbarkeit ist im Laufe der Jahre auf der Strecke geblieben, alleine bei aktuelleren Grafikkarten streikt das Gehäuse, wenn ich mehrere Festplatten zugleich verwenden will. Die eingeschränkte Nutzbarkeit von Gehäuselüftern macht eine Kühlung aus heutiger sicht schwieriger als nötig. Bei 4 Festplatten hört die Erweiterbarkeit in den 2 bekannten Laufwerkskäfigen des CS-601 schon auf, da die eher kurze Grafikkarte (siehe unten) 2 Slots komplett blockiert und die Gefahr von Schäden recht hoch ausfällt. Die Funktion des Home-Server sieht in Zukunft zusätzliche Erweiterungen vor. Die Nutzung moderner Anschlüsse wie USB 3.0 ist sehr umständlich am hinteren Gehäuseteil möglich und alles andere als elegant, wenn man externe Zuspieler verwenden möchte. 


Wie würde ich den Test durchführen?

Ich würde im Detail die Umsetzung vom Chieftec CS-601 zu dem Carbide Air 540 bzw. Carbide 330R mit einigen Bildern dokumentieren und auf Besonderheiten der jeweiligen Gehäuse hinweisen. Dazu könnte ich mittels neu erworbenen Schallpegelmessgerät Voltcraft SL-100 auch einen kleinen Lautstärke-Vergleich machen, um den eigenen Wünschen eines Home-Servers im Wohnzimmers gerecht zu werden. Als  Fotoapparat kommt die Sony DSC-W55 zum Einsatz, die mich schon seit  Jahren treu begleitet und noch besser geeignet ist wie aktuelle  Smartphone-Kameras.


Was passiert mit dem Gehäuse?

Das Projekt sieht vor, das ein Home-Server für 2-3 Clients entsteht, der im Wohnzimmer seinen Platzfindet. Die Optik ist da auch etwas wichtig. Dieser ist dann für die Unterhaltung mittels Streaming (Watchever, Lovefilm),  Bluray-Wiedergabe, Datengrab, Internet-Surfgerät und Spiele-Kiste (u.a. Steam im Big Screen Modus) vorgesehen.

Die Hardware, die dann in dem Gehäuse Platz finden soll, besteht akuell aus:

- MSI Z77A-GD65 Gaming
- Pentium G860 Dual Core 3,0 GHz (i5-3470S Boxed ist gekauft und im Zulauf) mit Boxed-Kühler vom i7-4770k
- 8 GB Corsair XMS3
- Palit Geforce GTX 460 Sonic Power 1024 MB mit Arctic Cooling GPU-Kühler (Erweiterung bei passenden Platzverhältnissen auf eine leise MSI Geforce GTX 660 Ti PE/OC geplant)
- 1 * Systemplatte von Seagate mit 250 GB für Windows Home Server 2011
- 1 * NAS-Datenplatte WD Red 2 TB
- 2 * NAS-Datenplatte WD Red 3 TB
- 1 * Sony Bluray-Laufwerk ohne jegliche Brenn-Funktion
- beQuiet SystemPower 400W
- dazu kommen dann 2 * 12 cm Noiseblocker als Ersatz für die aktuell verwendeten 2 * 8 cm Noiseblocker.

Als Ausgabe-Möglichkeit stehen dann der 3D-LG-LED-TV und der Samsung AV-Receiver mit 5.1-Anlage via HDMI im Wohnzimmer zur Verfügung.


Zum Schluss:

Eine aktuelle Referenz mit meinem Lesertest des AX760i bei PCGH kann ich euch anbieten. Dann würde ich mich über eine positive Rückmeldung freuen.


----------



## ACDSee (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

ich möchte mich für den Lesertest eines Corsair-Carbide-Gehäuses bewerben. Ich lese sehr gern Lesertests, habe aber noch keinen geschrieben. Das möchte ich ändern. Etwas Erfahrung mit Hardware habe ich, da ich häufig mein System umbaue und auch für mehrere Freunde und Bekannte bereits Rechner zusammengestellt und -geschraubt habe.

Eine gute DSLR mit Stativ steht mir zur Verfügung. Aufgrund meines Jobs bin ich bereits Excel-geschädigt und entspannt imstande eine schicke Tabelle zu erstellen.

Vergleichen kann ich das Testgehäuse mit dem Silverstone GD05B und dem Silverstone FT02. Richtig, ich besitze zwei Rechner. Beide müssten mal wieder entstaubt werden, deshalb kommt der Test für mich zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. Praktischerweise kann ich hierdurch sowohl mit einem mATX als auch mit einem ATX-Board sowie diversen Lüftern und Hardwarekombinationen testen.

*Testhardware*


Spoiler



Board: mATX-H67-Bord // ATX-P67-Board
CPUs: I5-3450 // I7-2600K (auch gern mit OC)
Kühler: Noctua NH-L9i // BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro // Intel Boxed-Kühler 
Grakas: Sapphire HD 6950 Dual-Fan // Gigabyte HD 7950 Boost WF3
Netzteil: Seasonic X-660 // Be Quiet L8 430W
2 SSDs, 2 HDDs, 2 Optische Laufwerke / 5,25“ Lüftersteuerung


 
  Überprüfen würde ich die für mich wichtigen Kaufkriterien: 

Optik und Haptik
Airflow-Konzept & Temperaturen
Einbaufreundlichkeit (z.B.: Kühlerwechsel bei eingebautem Mainboard)
Kabelmanagement
Entkopplung
Anschlüsse
  Sollte ich Gelegenheit zu diesem Test bekommen und das Gehäuse behalten dürfen, werde ich es gern an einen Kumpel verschenken. Er hat ein altes Xigmatek Asgard und würde sich über ein aktuelles schönes Gehäuse sicherlich sehr freuen.

mfg,
ACDSee


----------



## Bigyeti (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

*Corsair Carbide 300R Windowed, 330R und Air 540 Lesertest

*Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den oben genannten Lesertest. Ich bastel mittlerweile seit vielen Jahren am PC herum und habe dementsprechend etwas Erfahrung angesammelt. Damals wollte ich mein Wissen vertiefen, weshalb ich mit dem Lesen des Magazins begonnen habe. In all den Jahren habe ich mich neben meinem Elektrotechnikstudium natürlich weiterhin mit diversen Neuerscheinungen verschiedener Hersteller beschäftigt, sodass ich denke ich auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik bin.

Momentan nenne ich ein Cooler Master Centurion 590 mein Eigen. Ich habe es mir damals auf Grund des großen Platzangebotes ausgesucht. Im laufe der Jahre ist es natürlich nicht verschont geblieben und so habe ich das Kabelmanagement mithilfe von Zusatzbohrungen perfektioniert. Des weiteren habe ich Dämmmatten installiert da ich auf die Lautstärke meines Systems Wert lege.


Ich würde gerne das Corsair Carbide 300R oder das Corsair Carbide 330R testen.


Warum gerade diese beiden Gehäuse?


Ein Freund von mir hat das Carbide ohne Sichtfenster  und ich halte es für ein sehr gelungenes Gehäuse. Mich würde ein aktuelles Gehäuse mit Einblick sehr interessieren, da ich in meiner „Lanpartyzeit“ die Anfänge der Modding-Pc's miterlebt habe und die damaligen Lösungen meiner Meinung nach nicht sonderlich optimal waren. Ich empfand dezentes Modding immer als gelungener. Daher würde ich das Corsair Carbide 300R in diesem Sinne beurteilen und auch einige Nachtaufnahmen mit meiner Kamera machen.


Das Corsair Carbide 330R würde mich als Silentfreak ansprechen, da es meine Kombination aus BQ Dark Power Pro, Noiseblockern sowie Slipstreams vervollständigen würde. Des weiteren hätte ich als Vergleichsreferenz ja mein derzeitiges Gehäuse. Somit wäre ein objektiver Technikvergleich gegeben zwischen „Selbstdämmung“ und „Werksdämmung“.


Kriterien sind:
-Wertigkeit
-Gehäusekonzept
-Platzangebot
-Lautstärke
-Temperaturen


Meine Verwendete Hardware:
Intel Core i5 3570k mit einem Alpenföhn Brocken
Asrock B75 Pro 3, sowie einigen anderen Boards
8 GB DDR3 Corsair Ram
Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W
SSD's, sowie Festplatten
Zotac Geforce GTX 260 @ OC


Zum Aufnehmen würde ich eine Canon Kompaktkamera verwenden, nicht das Beste aber ich denke die Bildqualität reicht.




Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Bigyeti


----------



## lunar19 (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

nach langer Zeit melde ich mich auch mal wieder. Ich würde sehr gern eines der drei Gehäuse testen, am liebsten allerdings das Carbide Air 540. Dieses Gehäuse vor allem wegen seinem speziellen Aufbau und der besonderen Features (z.B. Zweikammersystem).

Kurz zu mir: Wie den meisten bekannt sein sollte, schreibe ich seit Dezember 2011 immer wieder Testberichte für Gehäuse und Kühler und denke, auf diesem Gebiet auch schon ein wenig Erfahrung gesammelt zu haben. Da ich auch endlich den Weg aus der Schule hinaus gefunden habe, kann ich auch mehr Zeit auf den Test verwenden, weil ich nicht mehr so stark gebunden bin. 
Für Fotos und Videoaufnahmen habe ich eine Canon 600D zur Verfügung, welche detailreiche und hochauflösende Bilder machen kann. Außerdem habe ich zum Ausleuchten noch zwei Leuchten aus einem Fotozelt, welche einen stimmigen Eindruck erzeugen.

Zum Test: Meine Review würde ich wie folgt gliedern:

•	Danksagung und Einleitung
•	Vorstellung der Spezifikationen und Daten
•	Mein persönlicher erster Eindruck
•	Die Verpackung und der Lieferumfang
•	Die äußere Erscheinung
•	Der Innenaufbau
•	Die Montage meines Testsystems und die Inbetriebnahme
•	Bewertung der Kühlleistung und der Lautstärke
•	Fazit und weitere Links

Alles natürlich mit Fotos hinterlegt  Im Vergleich könnte dann antreten:

•	Fractal Design Arc Midi R2
•	Fractal Design XL R2
•	Nanoxia DS1
•	Nanoxia DS2
•	Enermax Clipeus
•	Bitfenix Raider

Ich denke, man kann sich so einen guten Gesamteindruck verschaffen.

Meine bisher verfassten Reviews könnt ihr euch, wie bekannt, im PCGH-internen Blog angucken, den ihr hier findet: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/lunar19/1462-liste-meiner-testberichte.html

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, das Gehäuse testen zu dürfen und von euch ausgewählt zu werden  

Viele Grüße,
lunar19


----------



## Toastbre4d (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo!

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für den Test eines dieser wirklich schicken Gehäuse. Ich interessiere mich dafür, weil ich ein eingefleischter Schrauber bin, einige Erfahrung mit dem Zusammenbau von PCs habe und Corsair mich mit ihren Produkten durchaus anspricht. Ausführliche Tests wie den hier geforderten habe ich zwar noch keine geschrieben, da ich solche Tests aber mit großer Regelmäßigkeit lese, dürfte mir das keine allzu großen Probleme bereiten.

Speziell interessiert mich aufgrund des ungewöhnlichen Designs das Carbide Air 540, das ich im Vergleich mit einem Lancool PC-K62 unter folgenden Gesichtspunkten unter die Lupe nehmen würde, wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu erhielte:

-Verarbeitungsqualität/Erscheinungsbild (Letzteres lässt sich natürlich nur subjektiv beurteilen)
-Handhabung (Unter diese Kategorie fällt zum einen die Schwierigkeit der Konstruktion des Systems im Case, aber auch die Einfachheit der Benutzung im Alltag)
-Kühlleistung (Die Lautheit kann ich jedoch nur subjektiv einschätzen, ein Dezibelmessgerät steht mir leider nicht zur Verfügung)

Im Gehäuse soll folgende Hardware ihren Platz finden:

-MSI Z87-G43
-Intel Core i5 4670K
-Scythe Mine 2+Corsair SP120 Performance
-8GB GeIL BlackDragon DDR3 1333Mhz
-EVGA GTX770 2GB
-2x Samsung HD103SJ 1TB 3,5"
-OCZ Vertex 4 256GB
-Ein DVD-Brenner
-OCZ ZT550 (vollmodular)
-Asus Xonar DS 7.1

Eine gute Kamera in Form einer Canon EOS 550D könnte ich mir problemlos für einige Tage zur Verfügung stellen lassen. Temperaturmessungen würde ich nach einem so gut es geht standardisierten Testverfahren vornehmen.

Wie sicherlich viele andere auch würde ich mich freuen, diesen Test schreiben und das Case hinterher behalten zu dürfen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Toastbre4d


----------



## ULKi22 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

Ich würde mich gerne als Lesertester für das Corsair Carbide Air 540 bewerben.

Die Hardware mit der ich das Case testen würde wäre folgendes:
AMD FX-8120 @ EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand
Asus Crosshair V Formula
G.Skill RipjawsX 8GB
Powercolor HD 6950 2GB Ref. Design
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
XFX XXX Edition 650W

Für die Bilder steht mir eine Nikon CoolPix L110 zur Verfügung und eine ordentliche Schreibe habe ich, so vermute ich mal, auch.

Testen würde ich, was man eben bei solch einem Gehäuse testen kann
-Verarbeitungsquliatät
-Temperatur-/Lautstärkeentwicklung
-Montage und Kabelmanagement
-Äußeres Erscheinungsbild und Innenaufbau

Wäre nett wenn ich das Case testen könnte, aber kein Weltuntergang wenn nicht 

Gruß,
Ph@ntazma


----------



## Marchhare3 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Würde gerne auch das Corsair Carbide Air 540, da mich dieses Gehäuse sehr erstaunt hat nach seine Veröffentlichung. Dieses 2 Kammer System finde ich Klasse so kommt die Hardware viel mehr zur Geltung und ich glaube die Abwärme kann besser abgeführt werden. Würde aber auch gerne die anderen Testen, beim Corsair Carbide 300R Windowed gefällt mir das Fenster obwohl die Löcher für die Lüfterlöcher nicht so schön gelungen sind, sieht es einigermaßen schön aus. Das Carbide 330R ist ein sehr schlichtes Gehäuse, was ich wie ich finde nicht so in die Reihe Gamergehäuse einreiht, es ist aber wirklich schön zum hinstellen wenn man nichts zu zeigen hat.

Systemkamera und Weisse Leinwand ist vorhanden zum fotografieren

Was ich gerne an Hardware in diese schöne Case einbauen würde. 
Wäre ein Intel i7 920 @3.8 Ghz also hohe Wärme abfuhr mit einen sehr hohen Alpenföhn Brocken. Ein Asus P6T v2 Mainboard mit 8Gb Ram der auf 1600 Mhz läuft. Als Grafikeinheit ist eine Club 3D HD 7950 Boost verbaut. Als Laufwerke ist ein 5,25 Zoll DVD Brenner eine 60 Gb SSD und eine 1TB Samsung Festplatte. Als Netzteil wird ein 550 Watt BeQuiet Kabelmanagement.


----------



## Black_Tomcat (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Guten Tag,

ich möchte mich hiermit als Tester für ein Corsair Gehäuse bewerben.
Kurz zu meiner Person. Ich heiße Pascal, bin 26 Jahre alt und komme aus Magdeburg.
In meiner Freizeit arbeite ich viel am Computer und repariere oft für Bekannte und Freunde eben genannte Computer.
Somit stellt das Praktische kein Problem dar.
Da ich zudem in der freien Zeit viel Lese und auch des Öfteren in diversen Foren Kommentare und Antworten schreibe, denke ich in der Lage zu sein einen ausführlichen Bericht liefern zu können.

Mein aktuelles System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

•  Prozessor: Intel i7 3770k
•  Mainboard: ASUS P8 Z77-V LX2
•  Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance LP 2 x 8 GB
•  Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 560ti
•  Soundkarte: Creative SB 5.1 VX
•  Festplatten: 1x WD Green 500 GB, 1x WD Blue 1000 GB, 1x Seagate 2000 GB
•  SSD: 1x SanDisk SSD 128GB
•  Netzteil: Cooler Master GX 650w
•  Betriebssystem: Windows 7
•  Maus: Logitech MX 518
•  Tastatur: Microsoft Sidewinder X6


Zu meinem Wunschgehäuse zählen das Carbide 300R Windowed sowie das Carbide 330R

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## joecooly (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo,

ich würde mich sehr über den Test des Corsair Carbide 330R freuen! Ich möchte mir gern einen neuen Rechner zusammenbauen und habe dafür ein Budget von ca. 400-500 Euro.
Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie die Installation der einzelnen Komponenten verläuft und ob z.B. das Netzteil größere Probleme macht!
Für mich ist auch immer ein möglichst einfach Verkabelung wichtig und ausreichend Platz, so dass man auch mit normal-großen Händen problemlos im Gehäuse basteln kann!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Sageoflatnam (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Moinsen,

ich würde gern das 330 R mal testen, schön schlicht gefällt mir das gut. Mit der Dämmung ist sicherlich auch cool  Als Hardware käme da sicher was der Oberklasse rein, das würde ich dann spontan entscheiden. Würde mich freuen wenn das klappen würde 

Thorsten


----------



## SanderX (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Hallo liebes Team von PC Games Hardware,

da ich schon etwas länger mit dem Gedanken spiele mir ein Corsair-Gehäuse zuzulegen (ursprünglich war Obsidian- oder Graphite-Reihe angedacht), kommt für mich die Möglichkeit ein Gehäuse für die Leser zu testen wie gelegen. Derzeit verwende ich ein Coolermaster HAF-922, nachträglich gedämmt und alles manuell entkoppelt, da dieses Gehäuse geradezu ein Resonanzkörper für HDD´s und Lüfter darstellt. Der Designer hätte mit dieser Bauweise spanische Gitarren bauen können...

Hier ein paar Infos zu meiner Person.

Ich schraube seit ca. 12 Jahren meine PC´s und die von Freunden zusammen und hatte auch jahrelang beruflich mit Hardwarekomponenten zu tun; hauptsächlich im Vertrieb und im Schulungssektor. Ich bin in meinem Bekanntenkreis im Bereich PC-Hardware für meine "Pingeligkeit" bekannt, d.h. besonders auf Details zu achten und diese streng im Preisleistungsverhältnis zu bewerten. 

Zu meinem Equipment:

Meine Test-Hardware: Intel 3570K + Thermalright Macho 02, 16GB RAM GeiL, Asus P8Z77 M-Pro, Nvidia GTX 660Ti (Asus-DCU II), Intel 510 SSD 120GB, Seagate HDD 1TB, Corsair HX650W Modular, Creative Titanium X-FI, Plextore DVD-RW. 

Mögliche zusätzliche Testlüfter für das Gehäuse: 3x 200mm CM, 2x 120mm NB-Mulitiframe, 2x 120mm BQ Silent Wings I. Diverse 5V/7V Adapter und Y-Kabel von Noctua + Scythe Kaze Master. 

Hardware für die Fotos: Nikon D-SLR D60 inkl. Objektive 18-55mm + 55-300mm (Makro/Normal/Tele).

Da ich beruflich meine Zeit vollkommen selbst einteilen kann, werde ich mit dem Abgabetermin des Artikels sicherlich keine Probleme haben.

Bei den Bewertungskriterien würde ich mich recht dicht an die Vorgehensweise Eurer Zeitschrift halten, da ich den strukturierten Aufbau in der PCGH für sinnvoll halte. Natürlich würde eine persönliche Note von mir einfließen, sonst wäre es ja nicht mein Artikel... 

Mein Wunschgehäuse wäre das 330R, da es von der Optik und den Dämmeigenschaften der Obsidian-Reihe etwas ähnlich ist. Ich bin aber natürlich für jedes Gehäuse aufgeschlossen, da meine Neugierde und Freude ein Gehäuse offiziell testen zu dürfen höher wiegt, als eines davon zu behalten.

Viele Grüße

Sander-X


----------



## kalle340 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Liebes PCGH-Team, liebe Community,
hiermit möchte auch ich mich für den Lesertest bewerben. Ich heiße Pascal, bin 22 Jahre jung und studiere Rechtswissenschaften an der FSU in Jena. Computer sind seit mittlerweile 10 Jahren eines meiner Hobbys, seit ich damals mit meinem Onkel den ersten "eigenen" PC zusammen gebaut habe.
Im laufe der Jahre habe ich meinen PC mehrfach auf- und umgerüstet, Freunde und Bekannte beraten und ihnen ihren PC zusammen geschraubt und getestet, ich verfüge also über ausreichend Erfahrung.
Testen würde ich gerne das Corsair Carbidge 330R, da es eine gewisse Eleganz ausstrahlt und vom Gesamtkonzept her viel potential zu haben scheint.
Verbaut werden würden folgende Komponenten:

CPU: Intel i5 4570
CPU-Kühler: Arctic Freezer XTREME rev.2
MB:  ASRock Fatal1ty Performance H77
RAM: Kingston HyperX 8GB DDR3-1600
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 (SSD würde für den Test zusätzlich gekauft werden)
GPU: PowerColor HD7870 Myst. Edition
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Pure Power 530W L8 CM
Lüfter: Be Quiet! Silent Wings 120mm + 2x Artic 120mm 

Aktuell verwende ich als Gehäuse ein Zalman Z9 Plus, welches in etwa genau so groß ist wie das Carbidge 330R, sodass sich beide Gehäuse gut miteinander vergleichen lassen sollten. Aber auch zu einem kürzlich "verbautem" Bigtower (CM Strom Stryker) sollten sich Vergleiche ziehen lassen, insbesondere was das SLI/Crossfire-Platzangebot angeht.
Als Jurist bin ich es zudem gewohnt, Gutachten zu schreiben; so gedenke ich auch den potentiellen Test als eine Art Gutachten anzusehen und in entsprechender Form zu schreiben, sodass alle potentiel aufkommenden Fragen bezüglich des Gehäuses bereits im voraus bestmöglich beantwortet werden sollten.

Liebe Grüße,
Pascal

Dann mal Glück auf uns allen


----------



## Darkdriver (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich ebenfalls für den Lesertest. Bevorzugtes Gehäuse: 330R

Selbstverständlich habe ich mit Hardware Erfahrung und habe bereits selbst PCs zusammengebaut. Fotos und Diagramme zu erstellen, ist kein Problem.

Testen würde ich das Gehäuse in der Firma bzw. dem Verein, in dem ich arbeite, da das Gehäuse von meinem neuen Computer ohnedies 0815 ist und ständig Vibrationen verursacht. Das Gehäuse spendiere ich im Anschluss selbstverständlich dem Verein.


----------



## coroc (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Moin PCGH-Team,


 ich würde mich gerne für eines der 3 Gehäuse bewerben, am liebsten jedoch für das
 Corsair Carbide 330R, da es mir am besten gefällt. Optisch ansprechend finde ich alle 3 Gehäuse, allerdings passt das 330R am besten zu meinen Vorstellungen, da es gedämmt ist und ich ein Gehäuse mit Fenster nicht ganz so schön finde, wie welche mit geschlossener Seitenwand.  


 Im Test würde ich meinen Standardrechner verwenden, in welchem ein i5 4670k verbaut ist ist und neben 8Gb Corsair Vengeance Low Profile auf einem Gigabyte Z77X-D3H sitzt. Fürs Bild sorgt eine HD7870 und ein BeQuiet! DarkPower P10 mit 550W versorgt das ganze System mit Strom. Ich habe noch eine normale Festplatte und ein CD/DVD-Brenner im Betrieb.


 Ich würde im Test auf folgende Dinge besonders achten:




Verpackung
Was ist alles     dabei? (Zubehör usw.)
Wie ist die     Verarbeitung? (Innen & außen)
Wie verläuft     der Einbau? Gibt es Engstellen?
Ist genug     Platz für Kabel hinter dem Mainboardtray und bestehen     Möglichkeiten, das Innere ordentlich aussehen zu lassen?
Wie sind die     mitgelieferten Lüfter und was bringt die Dämmung? (Leider nur     Subjektiv :/)
Wie sind die     Temperaturen im Idle und unter Last?
 

 Im Test würde ich dann in folgende Kategorien unterteilen:




Einleitung     (mit Lieferung & Verpackung)
Lieferumfang
Verarbeitung     (unterteilt in Innen und außen)
Einbau der     Hardware
Temperaturmessungen     in verschiedenen Lastszenarien
Lautstärke     der Lüfter bzw. Wirksamkeit der Dämmung
Was     unterscheidet das Gehäuse von anderen Gehäusen?
Vergleich mit     Fractal Design Define R3
Fazit
 

 Ich schätze meinen Ausdruck als gut ein und bin in der Lage gute, digitale Photos zu machen
 (Man kann ja mal einen Blick http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/84337-coroc-albums-neuer-unterbau-6106.html]hierauf]/url] werfen.  
 Ich weiß, wie ich die Hardware einbauen muss, damit sie nach dem Einbau auch noch funktioniert und habe schon an ein paar anderen Gehäuse üben dürfen  Und sie hat immer noch funktioniert!!! ^^


 Ich bedanke mich bei der PCGH, die uns die Chance gibt, dass wir auch mal die Möglichkeit bekommen ein Review schreiben zu dürfen und wünsche allen einen schönen Tag 


 coroc


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - jetzt für den Lesertest bewerben!*

Die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet. Der Thread bleibt bis zur Bekanntgabe der Lesertester geschlossen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Bei den ausgesuchten und bestätigten Lesertestern handelt es sich um
- Bigyeti (Carbide 300R Windowed)
- Coldthard (Carbide 330R)
- Z1nC-Mods (Carbide Air 540).


----------



## Coldhardt (29. Oktober 2013)

Falsch geschrieben 
Aber trotzdem Danke für die Auswahl


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (29. Oktober 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Auserwählten  Viel Spass beim testen


----------



## Bigyeti (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Danke, ich hoffe wir enttäuschen euch nicht mit unseren Berichten


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (13. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob die anderen Lesertester schon ihre Gehäuse haben ? 
Ich kanns kaum erwarten, mich mit dem 540 Air zu beschäftigen !


----------



## Bigyeti (14. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Ja mein Lesertest zum 300R ist gerade in der Mache. Ist shcon am 3. oder so bei mir angekommen.
Muss, wenn die neuen Lüfter da sind, noch die Temp tests machen, dann heißt es nur noch tippen.


----------



## Z1nC-Mods (14. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*



Bigyeti schrieb:


> Ja mein Lesertest zum 300R ist gerade in der Mache. Ist shcon am 3. oder so bei mir angekommen.
> Muss, wenn die neuen Lüfter da sind, noch die Temp tests machen, dann heißt es nur noch tippen.


 
Viel Erfolg dabei ! 
Meins ist leider noch nicht da .. wird schon kommen


----------



## micanine (14. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Glückwunsch euch Glücklichen *neidisch bin*


----------



## Bigyeti (15. November 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

Einfach den Test abwarten, dann kann man ggf immer noch rüberschielen^^
Noch weiss ja keiner, außer den Testern, ob die Geäuse gut sind 
Von daher etwas gedulten, ich werde am Sonntag nochmal ne Menge machen, sodass ich evt Mitte nächster Woche den Test online stellen kann.

@Z1nC: Das ist allerdings sonderbar, bei mir war das eig sofort da.


----------



## Coldhardt (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Drei Corsair-Gehäuse aus der Carbide-Serie - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet*

So, mein test ist nun auch online:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/307582-lesertest-corsair-carbide-330r.html

Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------

